# 240 build for you..



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Gonna be a slow go but I will update as I get things done. :wink:

Anyway here is the stand so far, obviously not done yet, but any input, thoughts and or comments would be great!










The tank sitting cold in the garage 










The tank is 96X24x24 I built the stand 1/4" or so larger all the way around not sure what I am going to finish it with, I am thinking about a rough cut cedar look? Will also build a canopy once the tank is on the stand and in place.. The top of the stand is level but where the ends meet it's not perfect. Been reading about a sheet of 1/2" foam on top or I also have a 3/4" psc of plywood I could use. Seeing many mixed thoughts on both ways?

I can't wait to be done (not that I don't enjoy building) with this project swapping tanks will be the hardest part, as this one is going where the current 160 is.. Should be fun


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Nice I will be following close I plan on doing the same thing. Same size tank and everything.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking good! Im kind of disappointed i didnt take pics the whole way through the build on my 220  My stand was a steel one in horrible shape that i had sandblasted after i tore it completely apart, and then built it from the bare steel frame and currently its off getting automotive paint on it. Good job keeping photos on the progress!!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks good, 
Wondering if you're going to put some kind of plywood on the top? I only say this for the braces between the center and end as screwing into end grain while it will hold vertically does not hold well horizontally. I don't think the tank would force the front and back supports out just sitting there but it could be possible given some abrupt lateral force. A layer of plywood even 1/4" nailed/screwed onto the top would prevent that possibility (but I overbuild).


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

lilscoots said:


> Looks good,
> Wondering if you're going to put some kind of plywood on the top? I only say this for the braces between the center and end as screwing into end grain while it will hold vertically does not hold well horizontally. I don't think the tank would force the front and back supports out just sitting there but it could be possible given some abrupt lateral force. A layer of plywood even 1/4" nailed/screwed onto the top would prevent that possibility (but I overbuild).


 I still have quite a bit of building left on the stand..


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

JimA said:


> I still have quite a bit of building left on the stand..


Understood, was just wonderin'. Envious of your tank already. I've got a 125 now but a 240 or 300 will be next tank so watching this with anticipation.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking good Jim  Keep up the pics


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

lilscoots said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > I still have quite a bit of building left on the stand..
> ...


 No problem and thanks for the thoughts! I will post some more pics as I go, I am using lag screws in stress areas with glue, the four corners have rabbit joints on the front and the ends. The pics will make more sense when I get them up. Hope to get a lot done this weekend!

Thanks!


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

JIM :zz: opcorn: :zz: opcorn: :-? :lol: . 
We are all waiting =D>


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

:fish:


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

:lol: I got some more done on the stand yesterday, I probably shouldn't have teased you guys with a pic! Like I said it will be a slow go, once the stand is down I am debating weather or not to replace the silicone? It looks really good and I have filled the tank and let it sit for a week with no drips.

Thanks for looking


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Just keep us posted with progress. Like I said I'll be doing the same build as you are bye the middle to end of the year. Same tank size and everything


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I thought I would update you  a bit more work done on the stand, any thoughts or advice are welcome! I can see I am going to need to take a vacation to get this project done. :lol:




























I am debating if I should put plywood on the ends or not, I am pretty sure I will have enough shear strength with the btm, back and top psc of 3/4" ? My next step is to cut out the back psc for hoses and cords. Also the back of the stand will be attached and lagged to the wall in the house. My wife runs a licensed child care, anything that can fall over has to be attached to the wall :roll: Better safe than sorry I guess..


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks great Jim....and I just told my hubby the same thing (take some time off and finish my stand will ya???....haha) and having run a daycare myself I have this picture in my head...six little ones running up to the tank and going "LOOK LOOK" and little fingers reaching up and grasping the edge of the tank and  ... so good job on the state requirements and safety issues =D>


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

cichlid-gal said:


> Looks great Jim....and I just told my hubby the same thing (take some time off and finish my stand will ya???....haha) and having run a daycare myself I have this picture in my head...six little ones running up to the tank and going "LOOK LOOK" and little fingers reaching up and grasping the edge of the tank and  ... so good job on the state requirements and safety issues =D>


 Yes I have to do it, but I think 10 kids could hang off that thing and it wouldn't topple over. :lol: What drives me crazy is the weekly plus glass cleaning of finger prints, face prints and even lip prints from the little monkeys trying to kiss the fish :fish: She uses it to calm kids down when they have a melt down, she sits them in a chair next to it and within a min or two they are fine. Actually works for me as well when I have a melt down :wink:


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

JimA said:


> cichlid-gal said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Jim....and I just told my hubby the same thing (take some time off and finish my stand will ya???....haha) and having run a daycare myself I have this picture in my head...six little ones running up to the tank and going "LOOK LOOK" and little fingers reaching up and grasping the edge of the tank and  ... so good job on the state requirements and safety issues =D>


 What drives me crazy is the weekly plus glass cleaning of finger prints, face prints and even lip prints from the little monkeys trying to kiss the fish :fish: [/quote]

Funny you say this. My daughter is 20 months and I was looking on you tube at tanks and she was on my lap, so I told her these are the fish daddy is getting. She decided to kiss the fish on the iPad :lol: 
I can just imagine what the tank will look like when I put my fish in finally :fish:


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

We are waiting!!!!! Good thing I have not been holding my breath. Any updates???


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

tapout14 said:


> We are waiting!!!!! Good thing I have not been holding my breath. Any updates???


 :lol: I have a few updates, it's been a slow go with life and work getting in the way. I decided to kind of let this thread die and just do a one build thread all at once. I am moving the stand in this week, I have some friends lined up to move the tank in on Teusday. Then it's just a matter of setting it up and swapping fish over.

Here are a couple more little teasers for you though.

Framed stand, I have painted it now and have a psc of foam for the top.









Wrapping the stand with a high end laminate flooring reclaimed from the re-model of our showroom. Stand is laying on it's back.









Psc for the front just layed out, going to finish the front this weekend as well. The guys that ripped up the flooring were not very nice to it, so I am hand selecting psc. Adds a bit of character, not to mention if one of the child care kids crash into it I wont be as likely do harm to them  I will also be doing a canopy in the same material. 









I think it's coming out pretty good so far! Thanks for the interest!!


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Nice well I can't wait to see the finished product


----------

